# google android tablet, funktioniert skype drauf?



## Kargo (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo leute, da ich nix mit der Suchfunktion finden konnte wollte ich fragen ob Skype auf dem google android tablet funktioniet? und funktioniet das mit den andere skype nutzer anrufen weil ich fand auf den meisten Seite nur Informationene, dass ich Handys und Telefone anrufen könnte. bin deshalb leicht verwirrt.

mfg Kargo


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Juni 2010)

Google Tablet? Was hab ich verpasst?

Android Tablets gibts ja einige...


----------



## Kargo (3. Juni 2010)

da mein verwanter eins will wo auch skype funktioniert bin ich halt auf das google android tablet gestoßen, leider steht da aber nix genaueres ob auch skype drauf läuft deswegen frag ich ja hier nach  

oder kennt ihr vielleicht andere Tablets wo auch skype drauf funktionieren würde,mit teleofnieren etc....


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe immernoch nich was du mit "das google android tablet" meinst...

Aber ich denke das Problem ist weniger welches Tablet Skype unterstützt (denn im Prinzip lässt sich das ja für jedes OS Programmieren wenn das Gerät Sound und Mic hat), sondern welcher Mobilfunkanbieter das zulässt.

Also es gibt afaik fürs iPad eine Skype App, für Android ist auch eine in der Mache...


----------



## Kargo (4. Juni 2010)

achso Sorry, ehm das Tablet heißt so " Goolge Andriod Tablet" ich habs durch zufall bei Ebay gefunden.

Gut zu wissen das Skype für den Andriod noch in der mache ist, und beantwortet auch halbwegs meine Frage falls das Tablet Mic hat.  

wegen dem Mobilfunkanbieter, dafür hab ich auch eins mit WLAN mir ausgesucht


----------

